# "Inspection Due" reminder reset?



## reno15a3 (Apr 28, 2015)

So I've hit 15k miles and changed the oil and filter as it was due and reset the reminder via MMI. Problem is there is a separate inspection reminder with no obvious way to reset it. Does anyone know how? What does the inspection consist of anyway? Check fluids and tire pressure and such?

As always, thanks guys.


----------



## rgalosi (Aug 29, 2013)

As far as I know, the only way to reset the "Inspection Due" message is through VCDS using the following procedure:

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/Audi_A6_(4G)_Instrument_Cluster



According to the service manual, at 15k you should be checking for any damage, leaks, unusual wear (tires, brakes), and looseness of suspension links. Check and top-off all fluids as well.


----------

